# Poids d'un bracelet Milanais ?



## claud (19 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous ,

J'ai une Apple Watch 4 en aluminium 40 mm avec des bracelets sport .

Donc une montre légère .

Je souhaiterais avoir un bracelet milanais : est-il lourd ? quel est son poids ?

Merci de m'éclairer .

Claud


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2019)

Je ne connais pas son poids mais je pense qu'il est dans le même niveau que les bracelets sport et il ne se sent pas du tout une fois mis!


----------



## claud (19 Novembre 2019)

fousfous a dit:


> Je ne connais pas son poids mais je pense qu'il est dans le même niveau que les bracelets sport et il ne se sent pas du tout une fois mis!


merci beaucoup fousfous


----------



## claud (19 Novembre 2019)

Question subsidiaire : est-ce qu'un tel bracelet est agréable (physiquement) à porter ?

Étant observé que les bracelets sport en élastomère sont (à mon avis) très agréables à porter .

Merci .


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2019)

Personnellement je trouve que c'est le plus agréable à porter, par contre je te préviens, il y a un risque de se retrouver à jouer avec la fermeture!


----------



## claud (19 Novembre 2019)

«jouer avec la fermeture» ça signifie quoi pour toi fousfous ?


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2019)

claud a dit:


> «jouer avec la fermeture» ça signifie quoi pour toi fousfous ?


Tu vois l'aimant de la fermeture? Juste le coller et décoller en permanenc, et aussi un peu avec la maille qui est très agréable au toucher.


----------



## claud (19 Novembre 2019)

Tu penses à ça :









						Déceptions avec le bracelet Milanais de l'Apple Watch
					

Sur le papier et lors des essayages en Apple Store, le bracelet Milanais a tout pour plaire si l'on est amateur de son allure (il est vendu séparément à 169 €). Il ne se porte pas avec tout, pour le coup je préfère un bracelet moins brillant et plus passe partout. Mais il a un cachet indéniable...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## fousfous (19 Novembre 2019)

claud a dit:


> Tu penses à ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non pas du tout, c'est pas un problème, juste je te préviens qu'il est suffisamment agréable et que ça peut t'amener à toujours vouloir le manipuler.


----------



## claud (19 Novembre 2019)

Merci beaucoup fousfous pour tes explications .


----------



## subsole (19 Novembre 2019)

Moi aussi je manipule trop, mon amie me le reproche souvent ^^
Je suis dehors.


----------

